# Boat engine repair apprentice wanted



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Over the past 20 years we have helped several young people learn basic diesel boat engine, gassers, outboards, and gear repair. Most of them have gone on to full time employment at good pay.

We are looking for someone who wants to work, learn and have some fun.
Hours are flexible. Pay depends on prior training, experience and attitude. Workers will be an "Independent Contractor", be paid cash and you will pay your own taxes, insurance and "bennies". A person with little experience or formal training may start at $8 hourly. We have watched a new person work and immediately raised their pay to $12 an hour. We have one Independent Contractor making $25 an hour as he is a hard worker, pleasant, USCG veteran with good training and experience. He bids his own jobs, does the work, makes the customer happy and loves life.

We have few restrictions and no prejudices, so any sex, race, age, whatever may apply.
No smokers or druggies will be considered. No grouchy people either. 
You will start off cleaning dirty, greasy, oil diesel engine parts, but you will be sitting down in the shade with protective gear on. SAFETY FIRST!

PM me if interested
Tom Vandiver
BSH Marine LLC


Send me a PM and I will reply and send my phone number.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Sounds like a good opportunity, Good luck Tom.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

This is a great opportunity in a good working environment for someone.
Tom is a great guy !


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I PMd you sir.

Chris

910-574-4932


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I almost wish I was young again, so I could go and work along side these people.

I love just hanging around there, when I am able, while they are working, and when I am permitted to do so.

"Trade Secretes" ya know.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

This is an awesome opportunity for someone!! I've known Tom since I was knee high to a grass hopper, very knowledgeable, as well as an excellent teacher. I have worked for Him in the past and He's very fair to work for. Kudos to you for this Tom. Tell everyone I said hello.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thanks for two good men*

PFF you have come through for me again.
Two young men sent PM's asking about part time work. Perfect, that is what we want, people to work when we need them and when they are available.

We hired them and not only are they pleasant, they want to LEARN! We started them off at the worst job we have, cleaning dirty, oily greasy diesel engine parts. BSH Marine partner, Johnny and I were impressed and so were our wives. Yes, you must please the bosses.

If anyone else is interested in part time work, send a PM as our work load varies, plus we are old and tired, 76 & 70.

OFH Tom


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I'm gonna come check out your operation one day Tom, I don't mind a little diesel oil under my nails


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Looking for a worker -AGAIN*



oldflathead said:


> Over the past 20 years we have helped several young people learn basic diesel boat engine, gassers, outboards, and gear repair. Most of them have gone on to full time employment at good pay.
> 
> We are looking for someone who wants to work, learn and have some fun.
> Hours are flexible. Pay depends on prior training, experience and attitude. Workers will be an "Independent Contractor", be paid cash and you will pay your own taxes, insurance and "bennies". A person with little experience or formal training may start at $8 hourly. We have watched a new person work and immediately raised their pay to $12 an hour. We have one Independent Contractor making $25 an hour as he is a hard worker, pleasant, USCG veteran with good training and experience. He bids his own jobs, does the work, makes the customer happy and loves life.
> ...



We are looking for another part timer. The last two were hired full time by a marina and Home Depot. We encourage our helpers to up grade any chance they have. :thumbup:

I don't know...? Maybe these young guys see us old phartz still working hard at goes 71 & 76 and don't want to end up doing that? We are both retired from public safety careers, but like to keep busy. After all how much time can you spend sitting in a boat fishing and drinking beer?? :yes:

We need help now, same terms as above, $$ depends on experience, training, attitude, working hard and a good sense of humor.

We have two boats to detail, 34,, in the water & 24 on a trailer, genset to install in the 34, teak cleaning and oiling. Lot of engine parts to clean, + learn how to take a diesel apart, check, rebuild, etc. We pay you to watch the first time, then we watch you the second time, evaluate and etc.









I have trained a few. Even how to race sailboats in the olden days.

Give me a call between 0800 and 1200 ONLY, eight five 0, five seven 2, twelve twenty five, (Last four digits are Jesus' birthdate)


----------



## max h1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Pm sent Tom.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, seven (7) YEARS laterI & still in need of workers. Now at age 82, heart attack, skin cancer, knee replacement, but still working, Too busy to even go fishing! My Panga is setting on the trailer waiting...

We have 14 diesel engines waiting their turn, also I am helping a new neighbor repair his dock, whenever my helper shows up and it is not raining. I had a good worker from Gulf Breeze, but a 3 hour commute has him on hold.

Anyone wanting to learn how to set pilings, build docks, etc. text me.

If you are interested in learning diesel engine repair, first go to George C. Stone Technical College and learn the basics.

Tom five seven 2 twelve twenty five


----------

